# Explain Your Avatar!



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

Ok, I was a little bored so I figured I'd start a new thread on here...

If you don't have a profile picture/avatar on here yet, get one, and then explain what it is.

If its a picture of you, just say that 

My avatar is just a cool picture I found online of a kid hanging out on a computer, which is basically pretty descriptive of me...so there you go!

Who's next? :cool!:


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Mine is a cartoon character named Speedy Gonzales. I used to love watching his cartoons when I was little.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

I Love music and rockstars thats why my avatar is this


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

My avatar explains how I feel about my career choice!


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

My avatar hints at my desired profession.

Any guesses what that might be?


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

*You Want to Become a Dentist*



Xanidan said:


> My avatar hints at my desired profession.
> 
> Any guesses what that might be?


Your avatar obviously shows that you want to become a dentist.

Mine only shows that I am encountering a lot of books in front as the exams are encroaching closer and closer to me


----------



## veiledfantasy (Dec 24, 2010)

My avatar shows the character 'Penelo' from my favourite video game Final Fantasy XII. =)


----------



## hades (Jul 2, 2012)

mine show that i am tensed as my exams are just in a week time. :scared:


----------



## Nouman... (May 25, 2012)

My Avatar shows the 'Identity' of us, The Muslims!


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

my avatar shows a proud, talented, Muslimah :joyful: loving her profession and standing up to the world and putting the misconception straight of Muslim women being oppressed...

Of course the avatar just says "Go healthy, go happy"  But the above is what I feel like when I look at it!


----------



## Zaini33 (Jun 4, 2012)

lol @ Speedy Gonzales 



hades said:


> mine show that i am tensed as my exams are just in a week time. :scared:


I remember you had an emoticon first as an avatar. It was completely hilarious! 

I was about to ask you whether everything is alright (in UHS 2012 thread) but then I got busy.

AND
I love it when someone loves his/her profession


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

my avatar reminds me of my two friends who r scared to death of cats and their frozen looks when they sense a cat approaching and also of the time when i used to scare with "ooooooo......theres a cat behind u and God its big." and enjoyed to watch them jumping out of their skin. i miss them.


----------



## hades (Jul 2, 2012)

Zaini33 said:


> lol @ Speedy Gonzales
> 
> 
> I remember you had an emoticon first as an avatar. It was completely hilarious!
> ...


hahaha.. no its just exam fever :dead:


@rehan and @medgrunt you are thanking me for i replied to this post? :? :speechless: well my pleasure


----------



## Multipackcan (Nov 29, 2012)

My avatar is a picture of me, I swear.


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Multipackcan said:


> My avatar is a picture of me, I swear.


Looks to die for! 

What're you munching on?


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

My avatar irritates me a lot 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

my Avatar shows my deep love for Allah Almighty and Islam as well...

- - - Updated - - -

and my belief that Allah is the greatest helper..


----------



## fatima938 (Jun 11, 2013)

my avatar is my kitten


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

My Avatar is Triwizard's Tournament trophy from Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire. It's inspiring for a Potter fan like me.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

my Avatar invites everybody to watch an Islamic channel Qtv, which is one of the most beloved in Muslim Ummah.

May ALLAH ALMIGHTY gives everyone of us, hidayah to the straight path. (Aameen)


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

My avatar is a pic of Sonnen saying something.


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

Another UFC fan to think I'd find one in pakistan! :!:


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

I love babies because they are cute and soothing to heart :joyful::happy:


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

My avatar is of lake Saif-ul-Muluk, because I've always wanted to go there...and Italy...but Pakistan comes first


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

My Avatar is of AC Milan, my favorite football club.


----------

